# violinists/cellists and their instruments



## Daniel

http://www.jose-sanchez-penzo.net/strad2k.html

Here you can search for players and the instruments they have played/ or still play.


----------



## Nox

...very cool!...


----------



## Harvey

This might help me in school. Excellent!


----------

